# Systema work shop in London Ontario



## Roland (Feb 21, 2005)

Systema work shop in London Ontario

Featuring Adam Perry from Kentucky

Sunday February 27, 2005 at 7 pm
Class will run for two hours.
Cost is $15

O.K.K.A. Studios
1472 Dundas St (at the corner of First st.)
London, Ontario
N5W 3B9

Contact Paul at (519) 659-0521 or apdawdy@hotmail.com


----------

